# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ هندسه 1 و 2 و 3 >  میانه وارد بر وتر نصف وتره؟

## Phenotype_2

اگه اره "ساده ترین" استدلالی ک ب زهنت میرسه و کامل هم هست چیه؟

----------


## Mamad_6xlarge

*






میانه رو به اندازه خودش امتداد بده .بعد از دوسرش وصل کن به مثلث .بعد مثلثا رو از طریق دوضلع و زاویه ی بین هم نهشت قرار می دیم و درنتیجه میانه با یه نیم وتر برابر میشه .پس میانه نصف وتره*

----------


## Mamad_6xlarge

*این روشو بیخیال یه ایرادی داره*

----------


## Mamad_6xlarge

*







مثلثو به اندازه خودش عینن مثل شکل رسم میکنیم (فرض کن دوتا مثلث یه طورن)
میانه ها موازی میشن .دوتا نیم وترا هم موازی . طبق اصل فردی که اسمش یادم نمیاد اون ضلع مشترک میشه خط مورب قطع کننده ی دو خط موازی .جون دوتا زاویه ی روبه برابر شدن این شکل لوزیه و همه ضلع هاش برابرن .پس نیم وتر با میانه برابره .پس وتر دوبرابر میانس*

----------


## Phenotype_2

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> مثلثو به اندازه خودش عینن مثل شکل رسم میکنیم (فرض کن دوتا مثلث یه طورن)
> میانه ها موازی میشن .دوتا نیم وترا هم موازی . طبق اصل فردی که اسمش یادم نمیاد اون ضلع مشترک میشه خط مورب قطع کننده ی دو خط موازی .جون دوتا زاویه ی روبه برابر شدن این شکل لوزیه و همه ضلع هاش برابرن .پس نیم وتر با میانه برابره .پس وتر دوبرابر میانس*


مثلث رو ب اندازه خودش؟ مثلث ک اندازه نداره. منظورت چیه؟ فرض کنم دو مثلث ی طورن؟ ی طورن ینی چی؟ میانه ها موازی میشن؟ ثابت کن. خط مورب ب اسم کسی نیست. نکنه خط سوا,  seva منظورته؟ اون ک چیز دیگه ایه! لوزیه چهار ظلعی ای با چهار ضلع برابر ن چهار ضلعی ای با دو زاویه مقابل همنهشت. اون شکل لوزی هست... ولی تو دلیل درستی واسه لوزی بودنش ارائه نکردی.

درست نمیگم؟
اینجوری ک تو توضیح دادی طول میانه وارد ب هر ضلعی نصف طول اون ضلعه ک. نقش مثلث قائم چیه این وسط؟

----------


## Dmz.official

> اگه اره "ساده ترین" استدلالی ک ب زهنت میرسه و کامل هم هست چیه؟

----------


## Phenotype_2

@MatinM_M
انقت! خشکل نوشتی ک ی لحظه فراموش کردم باید بخونمش ن اینکه تماشاش کنم.
خب غلط نیست. ولی بزار ی توضیحی ازافه کنم. شما میانه رو امتداد دادی ب اندازه خودش. 4 مثلث تشکیل دادی. بعدش با کمی تلاش نشون دادی دو جفت همنهشت هستن. بعدن رفتی تو مستطیل ک این ی مستطیله. حرفات تا اینجا غلط نیستن ها... ولی ببین داری کجا میری. از مثلث رسیدی ب مستطیل(4 مثلث)... داری دور میشی از اصل مطلب. خب. وقتی ب مستطیل رسیدی یکی از خواص مستطیل رو ب عنوان پایان اثبات بیان کردی. خب جبزایی ک میگی غلط نیستن، ولی استدلالت غلطه مگر اینکه ثابت کنی هر قطر مستطیل از وسط قطر دیگه میگزره. البته نیاز نیست ثابت کنی. حرفت قبوله، استدلالت کامل نیست.

گیریم استدلال رو کامل هم کردی! استدلالت خیلی طولانی و دستوپاگیره. قرار بود ب استدلال ساده بگین.

----------


## Mamad_6xlarge

این عکس رو ببین


فرضم اینه دوتا مثلث کاملن متشتبه هستن و یه ضلعشون مشترکه

----------


## Mamad_6xlarge

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط BlackWhyte


@MatinM_M
انقت! خشکل نوشتی ک ی لحظه فراموش کردم باید بخونمش ن اینکه تماشاش کنم.
خب غلط نیست. ولی بزار ی توضیحی ازافه کنم. شما میانه رو امتداد دادی ب اندازه خودش. 4 مثلث تشکیل دادی. بعدش با کمی تلاش نشون دادی دو جفت همنهشت هستن. بعدن رفتی تو مستطیل ک این ی مستطیله. حرفات تا اینجا غلط نیستن ها... ولی ببین داری کجا میری. از مثلث رسیدی ب مستطیل(4 مثلث)... داری دور میشی از اصل مطلب. خب. وقتی ب مستطیل رسیدی یکی از خواص مستطیل رو ب عنوان پایان اثبات بیان کردی. خب جبزایی ک میگی غلط نیستن، ولی استدلالت غلطه مگر اینکه ثابت کنی هر قطر مستطیل از وسط قطر دیگه میگزره. البته نیاز نیست ثابت کنی. حرفت قبوله، استدلالت کامل نیست.

گیریم استدلال رو کامل هم کردی! استدلالت خیلی طولانی و دستوپاگیره. قرار بود ب استدلال ساده بگین.


ببین این حرف که قطرهای یک متوازی الاضلاع همدیگه رو نصف میکنن توی هیچ سوالی نیاز به اثبات نداره .چون جزو بدیهیاته .البته اگه خود سوال گفته باشه اثبات کنید اون بحثش جداست .
جوری که شما می فرمایید اگه توی یه سوال مجبور باشیم از فیثاغورس استفاده کنیم باید اول اثباتش کنیم !!! درصورتی که فیثاغورس جزو بدیهیاته و همیشه فرض سوال محسوب میشه
اسم اون ادمه هم که تو پست بالاترم گفتم اقلیدسه !
دوتا روش قبلیم هرکدوم یه ایرادی داشتن پس اونا رو بیخیال شو*

----------


## Dmz.official

> @MatinM_M
> انقت! خشکل نوشتی ک ی لحظه فراموش کردم باید بخونمش ن اینکه تماشاش کنم.
> خب غلط نیست. ولی بزار ی توضیحی ازافه کنم. شما میانه رو امتداد دادی ب اندازه خودش. 4 مثلث تشکیل دادی. بعدش با کمی تلاش نشون دادی دو جفت همنهشت هستن. بعدن رفتی تو مستطیل ک این ی مستطیله. حرفات تا اینجا غلط نیستن ها... ولی ببین داری کجا میری. از مثلث رسیدی ب مستطیل(4 مثلث)... داری دور میشی از اصل مطلب. خب. وقتی ب مستطیل رسیدی یکی از خواص مستطیل رو ب عنوان پایان اثبات بیان کردی. خب جبزایی ک میگی غلط نیستن، ولی استدلالت غلطه مگر اینکه ثابت کنی هر قطر مستطیل از وسط قطر دیگه میگزره. البته نیاز نیست ثابت کنی. حرفت قبوله، استدلالت کامل نیست.
> 
> گیریم استدلال رو کامل هم کردی! استدلالت خیلی طولانی و دستوپاگیره. قرار بود ب استدلال ساده بگین.


قربونت لطف داری اتفاقا من خیلی بد می نویسم نمی دونم چطور همچین حرفی میزنید  :Yahoo (21): 
ببین الان یه چیزی می گم اثبات نیست (قبلی می خواستم اثباتی باشه ) ... خوب با توجه به این نکته که اگر تو یه مثلث (هر مثلثی) میانه ی نظیر یک ضلع ، از نصف آن ضلع بزرگتر (کوچکتر) باشد زاویه ی روبروی آن ضلع حاده (منفرجه) است و برعکس ((((اینو توی هندسه ثابت کردیم تو مبحث نامساوی در مثلث)))
خوب حالا با توجه به این که ما میدونیم زاویه 90 درجه هست پس میشه نتیجه گرفت که میانه برابر نصف وتر هست  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## Phenotype_2

در مثلث قائم abc با راس قائم a، عمود منصف ab موازی ضلع bc ه. پس بنا ب تالس عمود منصف ab از وسط bc میگزره. چون هر نقطه ای روی عمود منصف ی پاره خط از دو سر اون پاره خط ب ی فاصله س، پس وسط وتر از سه راس ب ی فاصله س. و این اثبات رو تموم میکنه.

اگه بخام از ی شکل پیچیده تر بجای عمود منصف استفاده کنم و مسله رو استدلال کنم، ن مستطیل ک دایره رو انتخاب میکنم.
استدلال اینکه: چون هر مثلثی ی دایره محیطی داره ک از سه راس میگزره، و چون هر اندازه هر زایه محاطی نصف کامن روبروشه، و چون کمان 180 درجه، قطر دایره س، پس وسط وتر ی مثلث قائم، قطر دایره ایه ک  از سه راس  مثلث قائم میگزره. و استدلال تمومه.
استدلال اول کامله و خلاصه س ولی ساده تر از دومی ب نظر نمیرسه.دومی قابل فهمتره ولی کامل نیست.

----------


## Dmz.official

> در مثلث قائم abc با راس قائم a، عمود منصف ab موازی ضلع bc ه. پس بنا ب تالس عمود منصف ab از وسط bc میگزره. چون هر نقطه ای روی عمود منصف ی پاره خط از دو سر اون پاره خط ب ی فاصله س، پس وسط وتر از سه راس ب ی فاصله س. و این اثبات رو تموم میکنه.
> 
> اگه بخام از ی شکل پیچیده تر بجای عمود منصف استفاده کنم و مسله رو استدلال کنم، ن مستطیل ک دایره رو انتخاب میکنم.
> استدلال اینکه: چون هر مثلثی ی دایره محیطی داره ک از سه راس میگزره، و چون هر اندازه هر زایه محاطی نصف کامن روبروشه، و چون کمان 180 درجه، قطر دایره س، پس وسط وتر ی مثلث قائم، قطر دایره ایه ک  از سه راس  مثلث قائم میگزره. و استدلال تمومه.
> استدلال اول کامله و خلاصه س ولی ساده تر از دومی ب نظر نمیرسه.دومی قابل فهمتره ولی کامل نیست.


دایره رو دوست داشتم ... عالی  :Yahoo (79):  ولی با تالس کلا حال نمی کنم  :Yahoo (4): 
ممنون بابت سوال
سال نو هم پیشا پیش مبارک  :Y (454):

----------


## Phenotype_2

> قربونت لطف داری اتفاقا من خیلی بد می نویسم نمی دونم چطور همچین حرفی میزنید 
> ببین الان یه چیزی می گم اثبات نیست (قبلی می خواستم اثباتی باشه ) ... خوب با توجه به این نکته که اگر تو یه مثلث (هر مثلثی) میانه ی نظیر یک ضلع ، از نصف آن ضلع بزرگتر (کوچکتر) باشد زاویه ی روبروی آن ضلع حاده (منفرجه) است و برعکس ((((اینو توی هندسه ثابت کردیم تو مبحث نامساوی در مثلث)))
> خوب حالا با توجه به این که ما میدونیم زاویه 90 درجه هست پس میشه نتیجه گرفت که میانه برابر نصف وتر هست


این اثباتت از ریش و بن نا ارسته. هیچ جاش. میانه وارد ب ی ضلع از نصف اون ضلع بزرگتره؟ کی گفته؟ اصلا غلطه. میتونه کوجکتر یا مساوی هم باشه. اونی ک تو میگی اینه" میانه مرسوم از هر راس مثلث، از نصف مجموع اضلاع اون راس کوچکتره" این در اصل از نامساوی مثلث نتیجه میشه. در مثلث ABC میانه AM رو ب اندازه خودش تا N امتداد میدیم. نا مساوی مثلث رو برای مثلث ABN بنویس. دقتی کن ک مثلث های AMC و NMB همنهشتن و An دو برابر میانه طول داره.





> *
> 
> ببین این حرف که قطرهای یک متوازی الاضلاع همدیگه رو نصف میکنن توی هیچ سوالی نیاز به اثبات نداره .چون جزو بدیهیاته .البته اگه خود سوال گفته باشه اثبات کنید اون بحثش جداست .
> جوری که شما می فرمایید اگه توی یه سوال مجبور باشیم از فیثاغورس استفاده کنیم باید اول اثباتش کنیم !!! درصورتی که فیثاغورس جزو بدیهیاته و همیشه فرض سوال محسوب میشه
> اسم اون ادمه هم که تو پست بالاترم گفتم اقلیدسه !
> دوتا روش قبلیم هرکدوم یه ایرادی داشتن پس اونا رو بیخیال شو*


خب اثباتی رائه کن ک قضایای کمتری توش بکار برده باشی. البته تالس و فیثاغورت رو نیاز نیست ثابت کن. نا گفته نماند ک چیزی ک در مورد لوزی گفتی هم بدیهیات نادرستت بودن.

----------


## Dmz.official

> این اثباتت از ریش و بن نا ارسته. هیچ جاش. میانه وارد ب ی ضلع از نصف اون ضلع بزرگتره؟ کی گفته؟ اصلا غلطه. میتونه کوجکتر یا مساوی هم باشه. اونی ک تو میگی اینه" میانه مرسوم از هر راس مثلث، از نصف مجموع اضلاع اون راس کوچکتره" این در اصل از نامساوی مثلث نتیجه میشه. در مثلث ABC میانه AM رو ب اندازه خودش تا N امتداد میدیم. نا مساوی مثلث رو برای مثلث ABN بنویس. دقتی کن ک مثلث های AMC و NMB همنهشتن و An دو برابر میانه طول داره.


حاجی اشتباه خوندی جملمو گفتم اگه از نصف بزرگتر باشه زاویه ی روبه رو به اون ضلع حاده و اگه از نصف اون ضلع کوچکتر باشه زاویه رو به رو منفرجه هست ... این قضیه هم درسته  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Phenotype_2

> حاجی اشتباه خوندی جملمو گفتم اگه از نصف بزرگتر باشه زاویه ی روبه رو به اون ضلع حاده و اگه از نصف اون ضلع کوچکتر باشه زاویه رو به رو منفرجه هست ... این قضیه هم درسته


چیزی ک نوشتی معنی نمیده. جالبه ک اثباتش هم تو زهنته. افرین  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dmz.official

> چیزی ک نوشتی معنی نمیده. جالبه ک اثباتش هم تو زهنته. افرین


معنی نمی ده ؟  :Yahoo (21):  یه بار شمرده میگم الان ببین : اگر در مثلثی میانه ی نظیر یک ضلع ، از نصف آن ضلع بزرگتر باشد ، زاویه ی رو به رو به آن ضلع حاده است و برعکس
و اگر در مثلثی میانه ی نظیر یک ضلع ، از نصف آن ضلع کوچکتر باشد ، زاویه ی رو به رو به آن ضلع منفرجه است و برعکس
الان مشکل کجاست ؟  :Yahoo (21): 
اثبات بدی هم داره ولی اگه خواستی میگردم پیداش می کنم تو کتاب و میذارم !

----------


## Phenotype_2

> معنی نمی ده ؟  یه بار شمرده میگم الان ببین : اگر در مثلثی میانه ی نظیر یک ضلع ، از نصف آن ضلع بزرگتر باشد ، زاویه ی رو به رو به آن ضلع حاده است و برعکس
> و اگر در مثلثی میانه ی نظیر یک ضلع ، از نصف آن ضلع کوچکتر باشد ، زاویه ی رو به رو به آن ضلع منفرجه است و برعکس
> الان مشکل کجاست ؟ 
> اثبات بدی هم داره ولی اگه خواستی میگردم پیداش می کنم تو کتاب و میذارم !


ی اثبات مستقیم ساده میخاستم. شما هی پیچیده ترش میکنی. غلط نمیگی، ولی خب درست هم نمیگی... چی شد؟!!  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mamad_6xlarge

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط BlackWhyte



خب اثباتی رائه کن ک قضایای کمتری توش بکار برده باشی. البته تالس و فیثاغورت رو نیاز نیست ثابت کن. نا گفته نماند ک چیزی ک در مورد لوزی گفتی هم بدیهیات نادرستت بودن.


 والا با دانش هندسه در سطح راهنمایی که داشتم اینو نوشتم.دیگه انقد گیر نده .
ینی میگی این جملم غلطه؟ :<<توی هر متوازی الاضلاع قطرا همو نصف میکنن>>*

----------


## Dmz.official

> ی اثبات مستقیم ساده میخاستم. شما هی پیچیده ترش میکنی. غلط نمیگی، ولی خب درست هم نمیگی... چی شد؟!!


ببین خود قضیه شاید پیچیده باشه ولی خوب اگه بلد باشی این قضیه رو که برای استفاده ازش نیاز به اثبات نیست و آسونه  :Yahoo (4):  ولی خوب روش های دیگر شاید بهتر باشه  :Y (575):

----------


## Phenotype_2

> معنی نمی ده ؟  یه بار شمرده میگم الان ببین : اگر در مثلثی میانه ی نظیر یک ضلع ، از نصف آن ضلع بزرگتر باشد ، زاویه ی رو به رو به آن ضلع حاده است و برعکس
> و اگر در مثلثی میانه ی نظیر یک ضلع ، از نصف آن ضلع کوچکتر باشد ، زاویه ی رو به رو به آن ضلع منفرجه است و برعکس
> الان مشکل کجاست ؟ 
> اثبات بدی هم داره ولی اگه خواستی میگردم پیداش می کنم تو کتاب و میذارم !


فرض کنیم میانه  ی am ی مثلث از نصف bc کوچکتر باشه.
میانه am وارد بر bc رو از راس a تا نقطه d طوری امتواد میدیم طول dm  نصف طول bc باشه. چون مثلث های dbm و dcm هر دو متساوی الساقین هستن. این ایجاب میکنه ک زاویه d در مثلث dbc برابر مجموع دو زاویه دیگه ی مثلث باشه. چون مجموع زاوای داخلی هر مثلث دو قائمه س پس d قائمه س. اما زاویه a ی زاویه خارجیه واسه d ه. پس  زاویه a در مثلث abc بازه.
حالا تند بودن رو هم ب فرض اینکه میانه am از نصف bc بزرگتر باشه رو هم ب روش نسبتا مشابهی ثابت کنیم. 
تازه بعدش باید برهان خلف بکار ببریم تا ثابت کنیم طول میانه وارد بر وتر نصف طول وتره(این نوع استدلال غلطه)
ایین خیلی طولانی و پیچیدس. من اثبات ساده میخام

----------


## Dmz.official

> فرض کنیم میانه  ی am ی مثلث از نصف bc کوچکتر باشه.
> میانه am وارد بر bc رو از راس a تا نقطه d طوری امتواد میدیم طول dm  نصف طول bc باشه. چون مثلث های dbm و dcm هر دو متساوی الساقین هستن. این ایجاب میکنه ک زاویه d در مثلث dbc برابر مجموع دو زاویه دیگه ی مثلث باشه. چون مجموع زاوای داخلی هر مثلث دو قائمه س پس d قائمه س. اما زاویه a ی زاویه خارجیه واسه d ه. پس  زاویه a در مثلث abc بازه.
> حالا تند بودن رو هم ب فرض اینکه میانه am از نصف bc بزرگتر باشه رو هم ب روش نسبتا مشابهی ثابت کنیم. 
> تازه بعدش باید برهان خلف بکار ببریم تا ثابت کنیم طول میانه وارد بر وتر نصف طول وتره.
> ایین خیلی طولانی و پیچیدس. من اثبات ساده میخام


تو صفحه ی قبل گفتم چطور با این قضیه می خوام توجیه کنم  :Yahoo (4):  مستقیم برهان خلف زدم !

----------


## Phenotype_2

> تو صفحه ی قبل گفتم چطور با این قضیه می خوام توجیه کنم  مستقیم برهان خلف زدم !


بجای اینکه مستقیم ثابت کنی میانه وارد بر وتر نصف وتره... ثابت کردی اگه میانه وارد ب ی ضلع بزرگتر(یا کوجکتر) از نصف اون ضلع باشه،  زاویه نظیر اون میانه حاده (بازه). 
عالیه... ول طولانیه.  نگفته نماند... ک همه چیزایی ک گفتم ت ثابت کردی رو من ثابت کردم ن تو (:

----------


## Dmz.official

> بجای اینکه مستقیم ثابت کنی میانه وارد بر وتر نصف وتره... ثابت کردی اگه میانه وارد ب ی ضلع بزرگتر(یا کوجکتر) از نصف اون ضلع باشه،  زاویه نظیر اون میانه حاده (بازه). 
> عالیه... ول طولانیه.  نگفته نماند... ک همه چیزایی ک گفتم ت ثابت کردی رو من ثابت کردم ن تو (:


برهان خلف بود که می گفتم نمی تونه بزرکتر یا کوچکتر از نصف وتر باشه چون اونطوری زاویه 90 نیست، بنابراین برابر نصف وتر هست و این که قضیه ای که گفتم قبلا اثبات شده و اثباتش هم بر اساس نامساوی مثلث هاست و اثباتش نکردم و من فقط استفاده کردم ازش حالا اگه اثبات کاملش هم می خواید براتون قرار می دم ولی یکم سخته ...
به هر حال ممنون از سوالتون  :Yahoo (94):   :Yahoo (83): 
موفق باشید  :Y (454):

----------


## Mamad_6xlarge

*ایرانی ها یه خاصیتی دارن بحث رو خیلی کش میدن*

----------


## Phenotype_2

> *ایرانی ها یه خاصیتی دارن بحث رو خیلی کش میدن*


کی هندسه بحث کرده و بطور نسبی یاد نگرفته؟ این کشش ربطی ب ایرانی بودن نداره.

----------

